# Oak Hill Area



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone ever try out the pier down in Oak Hill? Have you any luck there at all. I saw one report there once, and they didn't get anything there.


----------



## glp (Mar 13, 2009)

fished it a couple of times - mostly catfish. Did see a fellow catch a nice gator trout on a "sailors choice" live bait. Also had folks crabbing off the end. Need to have a favorable wind too. Heavy east winds are a problem.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

hey Pat good to see you out here fishing!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I never stopped...always have been except the past cold month of course. Sure would like to know of some new places though.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*The guy is back*

Thought he went out to pasture like Jettypark28 and KZ


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

No, not me. I guess I'll skip the Oak Hill pier then.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

KZ stopped posting. I used to see him from time to time on the FS Forum but I quit going there. I still see him once in awhile on Saltwater Sportsman.

JP28 went to banned camp and I still see him from time on other forums but not very often.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

its a great place to look at the river but not a good fishing spot for Pat good to see you out here 

tight lines


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Oak Hill Pier*

Went about 2 mos ago before the cold came.

Just for blue crabs- filled a 1/2 bushell basket in about 6 hours.

As far as fishing~ high tide going out is best this time of year mid afternoon is best as it warms. later in spring and summer early and late is best so basically avoid daylight hours after 9:30am or your just wasting your time, unless overcast.

remember oak hill tide is oposite of ponce Inlet. 

Check in with Gregg at Lagoon Bait and Tackle. Oak Hill seafood co-op took over the main building but the are are on the side.

good luck 

oh yeah shrimp are running avg 2 gal new moon coming should be better.


----------

